# Is ein RMX richtig DH-Race tauglich?



## OTR-DHRider (13. Oktober 2005)

Hallo,

wollt mal hören ob ein RMX mit der richtigen ausstattung als DH-Racebike taugt? Also ich meine richtig Race Tauglich wie beispiels weise ein Gemini DH oder ein Santa Cruz V-10. Hat da schon jemand erfahrungen sammeln können?  Wird der Rahmen stark von Bremseinflüssen beeinflusst? Is er wendig oder ehr plump? Und wie lässt er sich in der Luft handeln?

Danke


----------



## Tim Simmons (13. Oktober 2005)

1.wenn du leichte parts nehmen würdest...schon möglich
2.ich empfinde eigentlich verdammt wenig bremseinflüsse...so gut wie keine
3.wenn du große bikes gut handeln kannst...ist es wendig  
4.in der luft wirste so schnell kein vergleichbares bike finden  

hilft dir bestimmt net viell...aber egal   
mfg tim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iNSANE! (14. Oktober 2005)

Ich denke dass Du das RMX nicht wirklich mit reinen racern vergleichen kannst.
Hauptnachteil ist das (und da widerspreche ich gerne) stark unter Bremslast verhärtende Fahrwerk - evtl bremst der Tim Simmons aber auch einfach nicht - dann isses egal*g*
Nen DEMO 9 wäre sicher auch was feines für Race.

Am Ende gilt aber: Fahr was DU willst - siegen KANN man wohl auf jedem der Räder...wenn mans kann!


----------



## Tim Simmons (14. Oktober 2005)

iNSANE! schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denke dass Du das RMX nicht wirklich mit reinen racern vergleichen kannst.
> Hauptnachteil ist das (und da widerspreche ich gerne) stark unter Bremslast verhärtende Fahrwerk - evtl bremst der Tim Simmons aber auch einfach nicht - dann isses egal*g*
> Nen DEMO 9 wäre sicher auch was feines für Race.
> 
> Am Ende gilt aber: Fahr was DU willst - siegen KANN man wohl auf jedem der Räder...wenn mans kann!


Bremsen....was war das denn nochmal!?  

zu deiner letzten aussage:


----------



## Trickz (25. Oktober 2005)

Vergisses - das Rmx ist *nicht* für Dh Race zu empfehlen. Nur Freeride, große Sprünge, Drops. Klar kannst Du auch nen DH fahren aber lange nicht so schnell wie auf nem Giant DH Team oder vergleichbarem.
Viel zu unruhig und wie gesagt das verhärtende Fahrwerk unter Bremslast sind schon extreme Nachteile.
Ich bin der Meinung das Rmx schluckt nur gut große Dinger weg aber wenn Du nen richtigen Dh fährst merkst Du schon dass das HR nicht gerade am Boden klebt wie bei nem Race Rahmen.
Ich schaue mich jetzt auch nach nem anderen Rahmen um. V10 oder so


----------



## milchbrötchen88 (26. Oktober 2005)

Wenns richtich schnell wird muss ich auch sagen dat der Hinterbau nich ganz mitkommt.....
Wenn du richtich racen willst würde ich an deiner stelle auch kein RMX nehmen weil Gewicht bei racerahmen meistens mit den gleichen parts leichter wird....
Ich weis nich warum aber irgendwie machts auch spaß mim rmx zu racen aber ehrlichgesagt wäre mir wat anderes dann auch manchmal lieber 
Gruß
Basti


----------

